# What VFD has the BEST instructions for a newbie?



## HMF (Jun 23, 2011)

I really need to know this-

I'm new to VFD's and I really need to rely upon a good set of instructions to guide me.

Which brand of VFD has a set of instructions that is so well-written, I can understand how to set it up?

Thanks,

Nelson


----------



## pdentrem (Jun 23, 2011)

Until you understand what the terms stand for, non of the makers instructions make sense on first or second reading. The last one that I installed on a rolling mill was a Toshiba,(maybe I will have to check tomorrow) and it was the easist to date.
What unit do you have or are looking at? Might be of help after reading the instructions.


----------



## Highpower (Jun 23, 2011)

[quote author=mnmh link=topic=2551.msg17262#msg17262 date=1308872421]
I only have experience with the Hitachi that I put on my mill and I just received the Teco for my lathe. In my humble opinion, the Hitachi manual is much easier to understand.

Ed
[/quote]
I had heard that a number of times myself, which is why I went Hitachi. I dreaded the worst, but was quite pleased with the format of the manual and amount of detailed information it contains. And if I can get through it....  ;D


----------



## HMF (Jun 24, 2011)

[quote author=Highpower link=topic=2551.msg17298#msg17298 date=1308884210]
[quote author=mnmh link=topic=2551.msg17262#msg17262 date=1308872421]
I only have experience with the Hitachi that I put on my mill and I just received the Teco for my lathe. In my humble opinion, the Hitachi manual is much easier to understand.

Ed
[/quote]
I had heard that a number of times myself, which is why I went Hitachi. I dreaded the worst, but was quite pleased with the format of the manual and amount of detailed information it contains. And if I can get through it....  ;D 
[/quote]

THAT is exactly what I "heard"- that the Hitachi manual is easier to understand, and that some of the Chinese ones are not. Which is why I asked, to confirm what I heard.

I did the 110 wiring when I framed out my basement into rooms for the kids rec room and my small shop. Hey, no big deal there and no genius needed- white & black wire, and sometimes the white becomes a hot when the power comes out of a switch.

But with wiring these machines, and 220, I'm a real dummy. I am clueless, AND have the added worry that 110 can zap you, (and has many times), but 220 will kill you. I need a manual that lays it all out for me.

Bill,

Thanks for the great link- I will read all through that and see if I can get it into my thick skull.


Thank you all!


Nelson


----------



## wawoodman (Jun 24, 2011)

Nelson,
I put the Hitachi on my mill. I didn't understand all of it, but with help from Ed and a couple of other HM members, and Sam at Hitachi, it's up and running. I don't think ANY of the manuals are written with home-shop machinists in mind. There are so many options that it becomes mind-boggling. Since our needs are limited, and pretty much the same for everyone (on, off, reverse, variable speed) I suspect that someone could easily write a two page guide for us: Buy this, wire these connections this way, set these parameters to these numbers, and you're done.


----------



## HMF (Jun 24, 2011)

That is a great idea Mike- sorta like a cheat sheet for installing a VFD.

Would anyone take that on with your VFD? Just a simple sheet on how you connected which wire to what?

Thanks,


Nelson


----------



## wawoodman (Jun 24, 2011)

True. But if we came up with a "format" then it could be changed for various models.


----------



## Alex (Aug 22, 2011)

IF my one is anything to go by.
NO CHANCE.


----------



## Alex (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi all, just been on the phone to my friendly electrician/machine tool expert and he reckons that it is just getting the parameters right.
That was after I told him I might have afaulty unit, atributed to my findings with a multimeter (which I borrowed from work last night knowing it was just calibrated)
I am posting a pic of my VFD.

      Alex


----------



## gaston (Sep 10, 2011)

After spending a week "looking "at my Westinghouse (tenco 50) and studying the "manual" I discovered the problem was I was trying to make the hookup way to complicated!
Run the wires from the terminal block to the off on switch 
Run the wires from the terminal block to the forward reverse switch
Run the wires from the terminal block to the speed pot 
do the setup in the software.
hook up the 3 phase to the vfd
hook up the 220 line to the vfd
turn on and look for smoke
It worked (well almost, I had the forward/reverse backwards) and I couldn't believe was really as simple as it was!


----------

